
Ask HN: Hiw to learn modern C++ from a non C++ background? - non-entity
It just seems that theres so many features, conventions, ways to do the same thing, etc. and it seems overwhelming to try to learn C++ let alone learning how to write good code in it. Especially as someone who has minimal C or C++ experience (I know enough C to read largish codebases, but would probably fall flat trying to write anything)
======
catacombs
The best way to learn the language is through a textbook and a lot of
practice. C++ is a complicated language and takes years to master. You should
be prepared to make that investment if you want to succeed.

